# My Seiko Divers



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Thought I'd share them as I am quite pleased with how the collection's going... hope you like them









6309-7040

Black Monster

Custom 200m

SK211J

7002-7001

6309-7049


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Steve looking good so far 

What's next on the list


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

*WOW!! nice watches steve- and pics*, i wish i could take pix like those, maybe when i get around to making a light box









john


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice bunch of Seikos 

That orange Zulu is a bit bright









Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

MIKE said:


> That orange Zulu is a bit bright


It certainly got a few double takes in Sainsbury's this evening


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice Steve, but you're missing my fav - the 8119!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Nice Steve, but you're missing my fav - the 8119!


I believe you have some mileage on me in the watch collecting arena, sir.







I'm working my way there.


























hmmmm... 8119....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

CPT Willard's watch:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry, 8110 - that was a typo.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> CPT Willard's watch:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pardon, what was that ?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Pardon, what was that ?


Nice watch Jason...

There is just something about the way that the 6105-8110... Both looks & feels like on the wrist... Designed to be worn!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I wore my 6105 to the Leeds Rhino's rugby match last night (they lost again - 5 defeats in a row now







) - which meant lots of clapping & arm waving. Come full time I looked to see what time it was & all the bloody hands had fallen off the watch & were rattling around betwwen the dial & crystal





















- I suspect that the replacement hands I bought weren't that good a fit









Bugger







!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Well I wore my 6105 to the Leeds Rhino's rugby match last night (they lost again - 5 defeats in a row now
> 
> 
> 
> ...































did I ever make the right choice?









At least you know your way around a watch - I'd be stuffed...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Pardon, what was that ?










Jase, that's gorgeous! Is that a spa job or a safe queen? One nice thing about these watches is that they are still so numerous and _bon marche_ that I feel no need to keep them original.

Paul, sorry to hear about the watch. I found this one a couple of weeks ago and got it for a decent price, mostly because it's got the incorrect back on it







So if you decide to part yours out... 









PS watched that game here (yes, I do watch league sometimes) - next time carry a banner and I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Colin,

Was it as bad for you to watch as it was for us? I was sitting with friends in the north stand & there wasn't much to cheer about if you were a Leeds fan







. Leeds are a good team (we've had some great results this season (beating Bradford 30 - 0 was fantastic!) but are way off form at the moment &, therefore, lacking in confidence, we'd lost the last 4 games before this one. Wigan have been having a good run recently so were full of confidence & definitely up for it. Our tackling was woeful with Wigan being allowed to make far too many offloads in the tackle, some of our kicking was poor as well, Sinfield definitely didn't have his kicking boots on & I don't think the ref was very good either. These are just excuses though - we didn't play well & got beaten fair & square because of it









Steve - you did make the right choice - despite it problems I'd have regretted selling the 6105 I think. I'll take it into work next week & have a crack at refitting the hands. I'm pretty sure I've got a spares watch with some hands that are very similar to those originally fitted to the 6105 - not sure where it is though so had better start a search - hopefully they'll fit better than rubbishy replacements. I wish I'd never sold the knackered originals now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Col....









I think I just got very very lucky, and as is the camaraderie of the forum worth telling the circumstances of its purchase again, quite a while ago I expressed on the forum my desire to own one, soon after I was contacted by Joli (KATT) and pointed to where there was one for sale, (this one) there was one problem, the second hand was incorrect, no matter, it was very good value  So the search was on for a correct second hand, a few weeks later one turned up on the 'bay, a NOS second hand







so I started bidding and was happy to go quite high to get the watch right ( this was before the aftermarket ones were being sold) so I started bidding, I was outbid at about Â£20







with a few days to go, so I thought I would have one more go just before it finished, a day or so later I get a email from Hakim who it turned out was the new highest bidder and had just read my thread, he appologised for outbidding me







of course I said no problem go for it, he won the second hand and then he insisted on sending it to me......For free







...My protests fell on deaf ears and so my 6105 was brought back to full spec, a new domed crystal from Roy and it looks great, all the case brushing looks correct and the movement is spotless, the hands and dial markers have a lovely patina, Ill bet it never saw water in its life









So it was thanks to some special forum people that it came to me,


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Brings a lump to my throat, Jase.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Brings a lump to my throat as well
















At least it went to a permanent & good home... Where it will be appreciated... Besides which it was one of Jasons 'Grail' watches...

So...
















They are lovely watches  

Mike


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad that you liked it!!!!










Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Long time no see Joli!









Thanks


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Long time no see Joli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been working hard... & being kept busy... 
















Good to see that watch is still being cared for...

Mike has a real fascination for these 6105 Divers...

Having seen them I can understand why he considers them to be excellent watches.










Joli.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jase, that's a fantastic story! Hakim is certainly one of the good guy sellers out there! We're lucky to have folks like him at RLT
















Paul, one of the advantages of being a union fan is that I couldn't give a tinker's cuss who wins!







I just watch league for the tackling and the passing - esp the passing out of contact (which of course is related to the quality of the tackling). Helps my game and my coaching. I watched this game because I know that the Rhinos are a good side and I had met some Wigan fans when I was in A'stan (security contractors). We would throw the ball around a bit whenever I was in Kandahar.

Joli, good the see you around


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Joli, good the see you around


It's really nice to be back... I won't say I'm back to normality though!!!









Nice to wear my Seiko OM again... I missed it
















Oh I obviously missed my other 1/2 as well!!!!!









Joli.


----------

